# The Official thread of how many FPS the human eye can detect up to



## ADE

OK, over and over again I see in threads that say you can't notice if its over 40, or 55, or 70 or 60, and I get tired of this. Now its time to find the truth or find an agreement. What do YOU think is the max FPS the human eye can detect?


----------



## Blue

This thread is really not different from those others . The outcome will be the same. So as not to spam your thread I'll lend my thoughts.

I've read that 25 was the limit where you won't notice slow down. However when it comes to PC gaming there is a bit more then just FPS in play here . For example... If someone is playing a game and it's choppy at 25 FPS it could be due too seek times on HD (loading textures etc.) But people will "think" this is due too the 25 FPS they are seeing put out by the graphics card. There are allot more to factor for slow games, choppiness etc. You will see many people disagree on the amount of FPS is necessary because they don't factor in the others when they judge while playing.


----------



## linkin

I say 60. anything less than 60 is getting slow imo.


----------



## awildgoose

Dude wtf, why the random thread revival?


----------



## Scubie67

Ive always heard around 30 FPS ,may depend on the person's visual acuity as well as could change day per day even in the same person.As a welder I know for a fact that I see better on days I havent been welding.


----------



## ellanky

awildgoose said:


> Dude wtf, why the random thread revival?



lolol

this is the third or fourth time I've seen him do it


----------



## mep916

ellanky said:


> lolol
> 
> this is the third or fourth time I've seen him do it



In some cases, like this, I'd prefer an old thread get bumped rather then several new threads be created. Search the OS section for the various Windows 7 threads, for example.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Dude wtf, why the random thread revival?



Seems suspicious that _this_ thread gets bumped..


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Seems suspicious that _this_ thread gets bumped..



lol why the suspicion there  ?


----------



## Stildawn

Ive heard that the human eye only sees at around 60fps.


----------



## bomberboysk

Well, i dont know, but i do know i can surely tell a difference between a 60hz and 120hz display, 120hz display's look much smoother as far as action than a 60hz.


----------



## gamerman4

http://www.100fps.com/how_many_frames_can_humans_see.htm


----------



## gregvok

Ok well human eye can defo see 60fps, but it depends on the contrast of the visual stimulus, the eye can detect a flash of lightning, which is actually 4 flashes over 200ms 1/8th of a second, the flashes actually only last 1ms each 1/1000 of a ms, so when we see a flash we see 50ms worth of black compared to that 1ms of light, however if lightning was blue we wouldnt see it. Basically its all relative


----------



## funkysnair

wow thread revival number 3 lol


----------



## fastdude

funkysnair said:


> wow thread revival number 3 lol



Yessirooney.
Most LCD VDU's only refresh at 60Hz anyway, so they can't show an FPS any higher than that.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Back in the day (the naughties lol) I was told by my IT teacher that anything over 25 fps is considered moving to the naked eye. Also I run 60 Hz as its the maximum my LCD can run.


----------



## BillOhio

I'm pretty sure a Disney movie is displayed at 30 frames per second, but I can neither guarantee the accuracy, or the relevance of that claim.


----------



## DV83R

The only fact here is the human eye cannot see faster than 25fps thats what TV uses and its not noticable, its a proven fact question answered lol.


----------



## Aastii

DV83R said:


> The only fact here is the human eye cannot see faster than 25fps thats what TV uses and its not noticable, its a proven fact question answered lol.



Go and cap a game at 25 fps, then, set the max fps to 40, then 60, then 80, then 100, then 120. Each one has a noticable difference, 25 will seem jerkier, and as you up the fps it will seem smoother. If you had the game at 120fps then dropped to 25, you will see the difference is massive, so no, what you said is not a fact


----------



## DV83R

yeh thats because the game has been coded to run at 60FPS to keep it smooth you can telling yourself its 60 but its 25, same as what TV uses


----------



## linkin

Yeah, you've also got to remember the faster you are moving in game, the jerkier it will seem (for example, flying a fast jet vs walking)

If the FPS goes higher it will seem smoother, and depending on what you are doing in game it will be easily noticable or not noticable at all.


----------



## Aastii

DV83R said:


> yeh thats because the game has been coded to run at 60FPS to keep it smooth you can telling yourself its 60 but its 25, same as what TV uses



If the limit was 25 fps then no difference would be seen between 25 and any higher.

Say you have a game that has constant 75 fps, if the limit the eye could see was 25, you would only see every 3rd frame, so it would look the exact same as if it were at 25 fps, but it doesn't, it looks alot smoother, so the eye can notice that difference, so 25 isn't the limit.

I've tried to give proof of why it isn't 25, can you give some evidence for your claim? If you can find some that is true and accurate, I'll admit I was wrong, but then I would want an explaination of why you can see the difference between 25 fps and higher


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> If the limit was 25 fps then no difference would be seen between 25 and any higher.
> 
> Say you have a game that has constant 75 fps, if the limit the eye could see was 25, you would only see every 3rd frame, so it would look the exact same as if it were at 25 fps, but it doesn't, it looks alot smoother, so the eye can notice that difference, so 25 isn't the limit.
> 
> I've tried to give proof of why it isn't 25, can you give some evidence for your claim? If you can find some that is true and accurate, I'll admit I was wrong, but then I would want an explaination of why you can see the difference between 25 fps and higher


Games are a poor way to measure output...for starters most LCD displays are capped at a maximum frame rate of 60fps. When gaming, more frames/second=more input/second, which is why you can feel the difference at higher framerates. 

The whole eye is 25fps is sorta nonsense though i believe.


----------



## linkin

bomberboysk said:


> Games are a poor way to measure output...for starters most LCD displays are capped at a maximum frame rate of 60fps. When gaming, more frames/second=more input/second, which is why you can feel the difference at higher framerates.
> 
> The whole eye is 25fps is sorta nonsense though i believe.



So it would help to get a screen with a higher refresh rate? mine runs at 75hz, does that mean the max you can "feel" with my screen is 75fps?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> So it would help to get a screen with a higher refresh rate? mine runs at 75hz, does that mean the max you can "feel" with my screen is 75fps?



The max you can see on your display is 75fps(hz is somewhat of a misnomer, LCD's are measured by framerate(updates/second), which is similar to a refresh rate yet not the same. However, even on a 75frames/second display, by increasing the number of inputs/second, gameplay generally feels somewhat smoother. (Which is why, with people who have a 60 frame/second display, they swear by higher FPS's).


----------



## linkin

Right. I think it all makes sense now.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Games are a poor way to measure output...for starters most LCD displays are capped at a maximum frame rate of 60fps. When gaming, more frames/second=more input/second, which is why you can feel the difference at higher framerates.
> 
> The whole eye is 25fps is sorta nonsense though i believe.



I can understand that, but I don't mean feeling it, I mean watching it.

For instance, few months back my CoD clan had an interclan league and all our members sent me the recordings of their gameplay so I could compile it and post it up. When watching it back, not playing the game, parts where my FPS dropped to 60fps could be distinguished from when they were up at 100+

I've been thinking too, and would the noticable fps not vary from perrson to person? A human doesn't work like a screen working at a certain fps, it takes in the light and interprits it, so if a person has better eyesight and a faster brain, would they not be able to notice higher fps than someone with poorer eyesight and a brain that can't make sense of the information it is being given as quickly? Doesn't that make the whole thread and discusion completely pointless then


----------

